# Titanium Springs online?



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to find a 3x350lbs titanium spring for my RC4. I've looked at chainreaction and Obtanium's website and both are out of stock. I'm trying to get this spring for my 2011 DHR. Can anyone else recommend another site that may have it in stock?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Check DSP Racing


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think DSP sell springs by themselves anymore. Too bad; they were nice quality, cheap and in CA.

These guys do http://www.rentoncoilspring.com/performance/why_titanium/

As for online, I think the only bet is Nuke Proof through Chain Reaction.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Can I just call the RCS guys direct?


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

MTBAlex said:


> Can I just call the RCS guys direct?


Go-Ride carries RCS. Good guys, rider owned primarily DH bike shop. Give them a call. go-ride.com


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

You can call Rcs direct... I got my ti spring from them and was more than happy with it.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

MTBAlex said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to find a 3x350lbs titanium spring for my RC4. I've looked at chainreaction and Obtanium's website and both are out of stock. I'm trying to get this spring for my 2011 DHR. Can anyone else recommend another site that may have it in stock?


Im not sure what the hell Jim @ Obtainium's been doing, but he's been _Out Of Stock_ most of the winter. Arguably one of the better quality springs you can get. But recently, it's been UN-Obtainium!

Edit: and oh yeah, trying to find a used one from anybody online right now is a JOKE!


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Ouch. The RCS spring is $289 while the Nukeproof is $200. That's a 50% increase for the RCS spring. Is it that much better? If not, anywhere else i can get it for a more comparable price?


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Pau11y said:


> Im not sure what the hell Jim @ Obtainium's been doing, but he's been _Out Of Stock_ most of the winter. Arguably one of the better quality springs you can get. But recently, it's been UN-Obtainium!
> 
> Edit: and oh yeah, trying to find a used one from anybody online right now is a JOKE!


From what I understand, its always been that way with Obtanium. Ti Bike springs are a side hobby for them and they only make springs like once a year or something. I was trying for about 5 months to get one for my Elka on my blindside from them, finally gave up.

I will try NukeProof this year I think


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I've got a 550lb spring for a RS shock in a 2.75 stroke. PM me if you want


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

theres a seller on ebay selling brand new Ti springs from Manitou.
DSP should be in stock hopefully soon from what i heard. you can usually order direct from their site.
http://dsp-racing.com/


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

deadatbirth said:


> theres a seller on ebay selling brand new Ti springs from Manitou.
> DSP should be in stock hopefully soon from what i heard. you can usually order direct from their site.
> http://dsp-racing.com/


I caled them yesterday since springs are not listed on their site for sale anymore and they told me they are pulling out of the MTB market.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

forceyoda said:


> I caled them yesterday since springs are not listed on their site for sale anymore and they told me they are pulling out of the MTB market.


wow, a lot has changed in two weeks then


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

forceyoda said:


> I caled them yesterday since springs are not listed on their site for sale anymore and they told me they are pulling out of the MTB market.


HUH? 
Didn't they just bring a new rear shock to market?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

BTI shows them in stock so any shop that gets parts from BTI.

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/FK/FRSP/RT/RT50?page=1#RT50


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

I have read a few bad reviews about Nukeproof ti springs on forums. Like that their spring rate can vary a lot from the nominal value, and there are some reports about springs snapping. I don't know how common these problems are and whether Nukeproof have improved their product, but this might explain why it's cheaper than RCS ti spring. And if you have a RC4, you can get the DHX specific spring from RCS ensuring that there is no rubbing.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Diverse and DSP are two seperate companies now*



forceyoda said:


> I caled them yesterday since springs are not listed on their site for sale anymore and they told me they are pulling out of the MTB market.


Seems Diverse was selling the shocks and springs as a US distributor for DSP which is out of Taiwan. Diverse is staying in moto suspension which they produce in house in Cali. The MTB stuff will be coming from any new distributors that DSP can get in the US.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

What about Ti springs with a 1.5 inch inner diameter, the ones that will fit Vivid and Avalanches?
Any availability on these?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Tree said:


> What about Ti springs with a 1.5 inch inner diameter, the ones that will fit Vivid and Avalanches?
> Any availability on these?


yes RCS¨ on the end of the sheet.

http://www.rentoncoilspring.com/performance/shop/mountainbikes.html


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

The spring I'm looking for is not listed.........400lb x 3.0. 
Bummer.

Any other options?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

go-ride.com they can maybe order the dsp 1.5id...


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey 8664, how did you get that QR Code in your avatar? 
I read it with the iPhone - "Intense for life!!" 
haha. Thats awesome.

Anyway, about Ti springs, I have an RCS and Im happy with it. I believe it came from CRC....


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

deadatbirth said:


> theres a seller on ebay selling brand new Ti springs from Manitou.


I just ordered a 2.75x350 spring from them. It was cheaper ordering directly from their website http://www.bikewagon.com/

Came through ok, weighed 251g which was close to what they claimed.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

I did the same with a 2.75x400. Product is as claimed and order came quick.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

craigstr said:


> Seems Diverse was selling the shocks and springs as a US distributor for DSP which is out of Taiwan. Diverse is staying in moto suspension which they produce in house in Cali. The MTB stuff will be coming from any new distributors that DSP can get in the US.


umm doesnt DSP stand for Diverse Suspension Products? their site also says DSP's parent company is out of the British Virgin Islands.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I would think so.*



deadatbirth said:


> umm doesnt DSP stand for Diverse Suspension Products? their site also says DSP's parent company is out of the British Virgin Islands.


Their offices are in the Virgin Islands, the shocks are made in Taiwan, I just recieved a Dueler to do some testing on and it was shipped to me direct from taiwan. I was working with the office in so cal to get the shock, then suddenly he told me he wasnt carrying MTB stuff anymore and reffered me to the office in the Virgin Islands.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

search for rcs on ebay!


----------



## PvtJoker (Mar 27, 2011)

so not too many mfg's left huh? the K9 springs look dope. hopefully theyll be available soon


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old(ish) thread, but out of curiousity, do titanium coil rates correlate directly to steel?

As in, will I want a lighter/heavier spring, or same spring rate, if i go from a steel spring to ti?

The online spring calc's recommend a 300lb spring (30% sag, 160lb rider), and I've read a few threads that lb for lb, the ti springs feel lighter than the steel. So should I stick with ordering a 300lb spring, or 350?


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I ordered the same rate on my Ti as my steel. 

Any good DH in Pleasanton?


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> I ordered the same rate on my Ti as my steel.
> 
> Any good DH in Pleasanton?


Good to know, thanks for the info. Where'd you order yours from?

You local to the area?


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey man,

I got my spring from RCS. I had three rides on it and it feels great. Also take a look at Nukeproof like others noted.

I'm near San Jose in the south bay. I'm always looking for good trails around the bay to ride.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I got my spring from RCS. I had three rides on it and it feels great. Also take a look at Nukeproof like others noted.
> 
> I'm near San Jose in the south bay. I'm always looking for good trails around the bay to ride.


Cool, thanks, spose I'll go that route. Found some manitou springs for ridiculous cheap for ti (~120 iirc), but didnt come in my stroke or spring rate. :/

We'll be going to golden eagle tmro (if not tmro, wed forsure), so I'll let you know what we find. Where do you ride at around here? Guessing SC since you're not too far from there? Heard there was some stuff in south san jo too.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Ifl


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

drastic. said:


> p-ridge has some fun flowing singletrack dh on the front.


Don't post illegal trails on this website. That trail is hiking only and all singletrack at P-ridge is highly illegal. Do your research. Posts like this will only fuel the fires of those special interest groups that want to restrict access to mountain bikers.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

NorKal said:


> Don't post illegal trails on this website. That trail is hiking only and all singletrack at P-ridge is highly illegal. Do your research. Posts like this will only fuel the fires of those special interest groups that want to restrict access to mountain bikers.


Didn't mention names of the trails, or even a location of where...

I think it's funny. _Vaguely_ even mentioning trails is such a taboo, but exploiting them and riding them isn't. :skep: 
I understand where you're coming from and respect that so I'll edit my post for your pleasure, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

drastic. send me a PM if you are ever down inthe south bay to ride. i ride at SC for the most part.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

^^will do. go to pacifica at all? Haven't gone yet...been thinking of going one of these coming weekends if you want to link up



anyone know by chance if you can use a 2.75" stroke shock w/ the RCS or obtainium spacer/collar to make it work on a 3" stroke shock? There's some really good deals on some ti springs, but they are in either 2.75" or 3.5" stroke, and i need a 3" stroke spring...

Or would I even need a coil spacer? With the ti shocks having farther spaced coil winds, the coils shouldn't bind if compressed. Atleast that's what's going on in my mind, and what a few online have said... rather get a few more opinions first though...

130$ for a 2.75 ti coil is too great of a deal. With the money saved over buying a reg priced ti spring, I can buy a 140g seatpost, and cut another 1/2lb right there as well (kind of a weight weenie  ).


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

*spring*



drastic. said:


> ^^will do. go to pacifica at all? Haven't gone yet...been thinking of going one of these coming weekends if you want to link up
> 
> anyone know by chance if you can use a 2.75" stroke shock w/ the RCS or obtainium spacer/collar to make it work on a 3" stroke shock? There's some really good deals on some ti springs, but they are in either 2.75" or 3.5" stroke, and i need a 3" stroke spring...
> 
> ...


not sure


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

drastic. said:


> I've read a few threads that lb for lb, the ti springs feel lighter than the steel.


Most springs vary from their stated rate more than steel and Ti feel different. Those people probably had a steel spring that was stiffer than stated or a Ti spring that was softer than it was supposed to be. I get the impression that most manufacturers (steel & Ti) can't keep their springs within 10lb/in.
Anyone care to comment on what the accepted variation is or how much some common springs vary?


----------



## christineliao (Dec 27, 2011)

Tree said:


> What about Ti springs with a 1.5 inch inner diameter, the ones that will fit Vivid and Avalanches?
> Any availability on these?


1.5 inch inner diameter of ti spring wil fit vivid shock.
You can find Spring Time
That is also currently DSP-Racing what they used.


----------

